# The Funny things non-cycling work mates/others say....



## snapper_37 (2 Oct 2008)

I've had a classic today and wanted to share it. 

Earlier in the week I had purchased a rather nice new jacket - all singing and dancing blah blah. I was showing off  it to my work mates and giving it all the 'windproof', 'waterproof', 'more hi-viz than a xmas tree' etc etc.

Anyway, today when I was having a ciggy 5 min break admiring the view outside, I was checking out the clouds.

My friend 'What are you looking at the sky for?'
Me 'Checking out the clouds'.
My friend 'Uh, ok but why?'
Me 'Well because it's going to be a bitch of a head wind going home'.
My friend 'So?'
Me 'Well because it does my effing head in sometimes'.
My friend 'But why?'
Me (getting a bit pissed off now) 'Well because it's hard work and that'.
My friend 'I don't get it - you said your jacket was windproof so what's the problem?'
Me 'What you on about?'
My friend 'Well surely if it's windproof, the jacket will stop the wind blowing on you'.

As sure as Judith Chalmers has a passport, this was the conversation. I collapsed laughing and muttering something about 'Oh yeah and if it pisses down, the rain will msimply avoid me'.

Couple of others....

'How do you get up in the morning?' _Alarm, like anyone else. Then one leg out followed by the other._
'How do you smoke and ride a bike to work?' _I don't, I have one when I get there._


----------



## Milo (2 Oct 2008)

You mean you have not perfected the art of smoking and riding?
Slacker.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2008)

I got lots of comments when I did a Charity Ride.."what you are going to ride 120 miles is a day ?" - I replied "nope in a bit over 6 hours.......there are 24 hours in a day !!"


----------



## mr_hippo (3 Oct 2008)

Over 20 years ago, a group of us decided to ride overnight from Widnes to the York Rally. We were approaching Huddersfield when a couple of the youngsters said they were feeling peckish. Of course, it was Saturday night/Sunday morning and there was no place open. Mick suggested a detour and get something at Wakefield Services on the M1. We found the service road and we also found the services were shut - apart from the petrol pumps. "They might have pop & snacks there." Six cyclists approached the cash window and the attendent looked at us, then at our bikes and back to us; "You've not come on the motorway on those, have you?" Mick turned to him and said "Yes, in the fast lane!"


----------



## benjus (3 Oct 2008)

snapper_37 said:


> 'How do you smoke and ride a bike to work?' _I don't, I have one when I get there._



Next you'll be saying you don't have a hydration pack full of sherry.


----------



## Jake (3 Oct 2008)

snapper_37 said:


> I've had a classic today and wanted to share it.
> 
> Earlier in the week I had purchased a rather nice new jacket - all singing and dancing blah blah. I was showing off  it to my work mates and giving it all the 'windproof', 'waterproof', 'more hi-viz than a xmas tree' etc etc.
> 
> ...



lol.


----------



## 4F (3 Oct 2008)

I cycled to the bank one lunchime and as I approached the counter in my shorts, cyclechat jersey, rucksack on back with pump sticking out the top the lady asked me if I had come by bike ?  . I said "no, what gave you that idea"


----------



## Origamist (3 Oct 2008)

I arrive at reception in my cycling kit and am greeted my two smiling girls:


*Receptionist 1:* _Woo, big thighs!_

*Receptionst 2*: (peers over desk_) They're like a slab of meat!_

*Receptionist 1*: (pause) _Yeah, like a pig on a butcher's hook!_


Surreal and funny, but also true...


----------



## ChrisKH (3 Oct 2008)

Funnily enough, this morning in the lift:-

"So how far do you cycle?"


Yadayadayada says me.

"What every day?"

"Yes".

"Oh you're so brave".

"Eh?"

"You're so brave, it's really dangerous out there".

"No that's fallacious" I said. 

She then moved away quickly. Probably misinterpreted what I said, but then she was a trainee solicitor.


----------



## goo_mason (3 Oct 2008)

HLaB, Dayvo and Magnatom have a funny story about the barman in the pub after we'd finished PfS.

I'll let one of them tell it.....


----------



## Landslide (3 Oct 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> ...but then she was a trainee solicitor.


Aw, bless her...


----------



## ghitchen (3 Oct 2008)

Q. What are you doing at the weekend?
A. I'm taking part in the Bealach-Na-Ba Cycle Challenge
Q. What's that?
A. It's a 90 mile cycle and includes the highest road pass in the UK
Q. How many days will it take to cycle that?


----------



## snapper_37 (3 Oct 2008)

ghitchen said:


> Q. What are you doing at the weekend?
> A. I'm taking part in the Bealach-Na-Ba Cycle Challenge
> Q. What's that?
> A. It's a 90 mile cycle and includes the highest road pass in the UK
> Q. How many days will it take to cycle that?



Well, that's not THAT funny. It would take me 1 and a half weeks!!!


----------



## magnatom (3 Oct 2008)

goo_mason said:


> HLaB, Dayvo and Magnatom have a funny story about the barman in the pub after we'd finished PfS.
> 
> I'll let one of them tell it.....




Ok then...

We've just finished Pedal for Scotland, a 55 mile cycle. We are looking a little like you would look after having cycled 55 miles at a reasonable pace. On top of that we parked our bikes outside the pub, we were all wearing cyclechat T-shirts, wearing cycling shorts, wearing cycling shoes etc. 

So we approach the bar, Dayvo with credit card in hand....

Barman: So what have you lads been up to today?


----------



## BentMikey (3 Oct 2008)

The funny things they do...

Looking at your crotch, being caught at it, and blushing...


----------



## atbman (3 Oct 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> "No that's fallacious" I said.
> 
> She then moved away quickly. Probably misinterpreted what I said, but then she was a trainee solicitor.



Fellatious? Phalacious?


----------



## ghitchen (4 Oct 2008)

As my previous contribution wasn't considered funny enough, I have just remembered this one:

Work colleague on seeing me arrive in my cycling kit in the morning: "I didn't know you cycled to work."
Me: "Yes, I've been doing it for a couple of years"
Colleague: "How far is it?"
Me: "24 miles"
Colleague: "Crikey, how are you going to get home?


----------



## snapper_37 (4 Oct 2008)

BentMikey said:


> The funny things they do...
> 
> Looking at your crotch, being caught at it, and blushing...





Being mistaken for a bloke from behind and getting wolf whistled by a car load of girls..... until they see the chesticles going on :?: and then all die of the shame.


----------



## simoncc (4 Oct 2008)

A twist to this topic. A couple of years ago I started cycling to a new place of work in suburban Manchester and noticed the huge amount of work-related car parking moans that other people made. One day I had to take the car to work and easily found a parking space about a quarter of a mile from the building. I told my colleagues where these easily available spaces were and they just looked at me as if I was some kind of idiot.


----------



## gbb (4 Oct 2008)

Not hilarious, but conveys the misconceptions about cycing..
Went for a haircut t'other week, cycled about 6 miles to get there...

'where do you live' asked the girl
'about 6 miles away'
'how'd you get here'
'over the river, down blah blah...and through blah blah'
'oh, i thought you'd come down the parkway' (dual carriageway that surrounds Peterborough) she said kinda puzzled

'i could have, but its a bit too fast and busy nowadays..its nicer coming through...blah bah'

'but you cant go down the dual carriageway...it's illegal'
'err no, its not a motorway. It's quite legal...although not desireable'

'oh... i didnt know that. So where's your helmet then?'

'I dont wear one'

'Well you should....the roads harder than your head'


----------



## Mr Phoebus (4 Oct 2008)

Bloke: "How come you don't wear a helmet?"
Me: "Because I don't want to, that's why. Besides, they're not compulsory."
Bloke: "Well you should, your head is the first thing that hits the ground in an accident!"
Me: "That's right, when I fly over the handlebars, I always quickly stuff my hands into my pockets...Get lost you prat!!!"


----------



## gbb (5 Oct 2008)

Two simple words often come up when you tell them how much your bike is...

HOW MUCH !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (5 Oct 2008)

gbb said:


> Two simple words often come up when you tell them how much your bike is...
> 
> HOW MUCH !!!!!!!!



I was dealt _that _ pissy reply yesterday, when asked how much my Brommie cost.

I then chipped in: "How much is _your_ car insurance? And that's even before: MOT and part replacement, petrol, tax, parking, etc"

I watched the horror start to build up on her face.

"Oh Christ!" she said "I hadn't thought of that!"


----------



## palinurus (5 Oct 2008)

I don't have a load of expensive bikes or anything like that. I've still had, "you can buy a car for that".


----------



## palinurus (5 Oct 2008)

ghitchen said:


> "Crikey, how are you going to get home?



That is fantastic, I'm in tears.


----------



## PBancroft (5 Oct 2008)

palinurus said:


> I don't have a load of expensive bikes or anything like that. I've still had, "you can buy a car for that".



My usual reply to that is yes you can, but you can't keep it.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (5 Oct 2008)

Q: “How much did your bike cost then?”
A: “About £700.”
Q: “%£$” *&^% - I could buy a decent set of golf clubs for that.”
A: “Yes, But it’s a pretty decent bike - it’s got me too and from work, the shops and the pub for the last 10 years, and I also enjoy riding it for fun now and again…”
Q: “But still, £700….”


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (5 Oct 2008)

Also got told once, by a very overweight female colleague who drove the 950 meters from her house to work each day, that cycling a 12 mile round trip each day was “bad for your health…”


----------



## Mr Phoebus (5 Oct 2008)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Q: “How much did your bike cost then?”
> A: “About £700.”
> Q: “%£$” *&^% - I could buy a decent set of golf clubs for that.”
> A: “Yes, But it’s a pretty decent bike - it’s got me too and from work, the shops and the pub for the last 10 years, and I also enjoy riding it for fun now and again…”
> Q: “But still, £700….”


Crazy isn't it?
I'm not sure how much a round of golf is now.
But I know some courses charge a small fortune.
All well and good if he's going to leave them stuck in a cupboard at home.

Same as the "I can buy a car for that!" analogy.
Er, yes, but won't it then need ££££££££££££ insuring, taxing and petrol to carry on using it.


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (6 Oct 2008)

For me the best one was one day when it was absolutely chucking it down with rain - I came in - full waterproofs on, waterproof trousers the lot - everything and I mean EVERYTHING was absolutely dripping wet - had to wring my gloves and socks out etc etc - my hair was completely matted to my head - it looked like I had jumped into the canal!

One of the most truely stupid people I have ever had the misfortune to know said .....


"oh - is it raining?!" 

I mean - I ask you!!!! 

It's funny that other people have mentioned that their long commutes are exclaimed over - I find it funny when I get asked how far do you cycle and I say well it's 4 and a half miles door to door but I tend to go a longer route - and they say 

"oh that's not so bad is it ?"

These are all really lazy people who have probably not sat on a bike since childhood - the nearest thing they have is that old exercise bike in the conservatory which they use to air their underwear! 

I always want to challenge them to cycle in the 4 and a half miles in the rain and the wind and the snow blah blah blah and see how they get on!!! 

The other one I get is 

"What do you do when it rains?"

I usually reply - "I get wet!!"


----------



## Landslide (6 Oct 2008)

My stock answer when it really tosses it down is that I've come by canoe.


----------



## PaulB (6 Oct 2008)

This is nowt to do with cycling but to do with styooooopid things people say and how little some understand sporting stuff. A mate of mine had calculated he was about to do his 1,000,000th push up and contacted the Guinness book of records who in turn contacted an American TV station who were impressed enough to come and see him do the 50 or so that would take him to the magic million. The event was planned prior to kick off at Turf Moor (the TV company wanted him to do it at Old Trafford but Tommy was a big Burnley fan). Anyway, in pre-excericise discussion, the presenter asked him if he'd be doing 1 million push-ups there and then on the day! He was serious too!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Oct 2008)

Landslide said:


> My stock answer when it really tosses it down is that I've come by canoe.



That might not be a joke for me next year...


----------



## HLaB (6 Oct 2008)

"I'm going to get a bike and commute to work" he said

This is the bloke who previously ignored my advice and bought a cheapo, which he now complains about being too heavy and slow (I hate to say I told you so)
He also continuously moans about the weather etc, how its too far, etc.

He lives right opposite me so faces the exact same commute I have every day.

I've tried to be encouraging and respond seriously and I hope he does but we'll see.


----------



## palinurus (6 Oct 2008)

A friend of Ms P was visiting. I was watching the tour highlights. When it finished she asked me if I was going to enter one day.


----------



## BentMikey (6 Oct 2008)

Quality Rich!


----------



## palinurus (6 Oct 2008)

She was serious, just in case that isn't clear.


----------



## BentMikey (6 Oct 2008)

palinurus said:


> A friend of Ms P was visiting. I was watching the tour highlights. When it finished she asked me if I was going to enter one day.



It drives me crazy, people asking this in all seriousness? How stupid are they!!


----------



## magnatom (6 Oct 2008)

BentMikey said:


> It drives me crazy, people asking this in all seriousness? How stupid are they!!




Whatdya mean? As soon as I get a road bike I was going to give it a go. I look good in yellow....


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Oct 2008)

Is that knowledge from your days as the banana mascot for the local Boy Scouts footie team, Mags?


----------



## monnet (6 Oct 2008)

palinurus said:


> A friend of Ms P was visiting. I was watching the tour highlights. When it finished she asked me if I was going to enter one day.



I can relate to that. When I did the London to Canterbury last year, I thought saying 'I'm riding the route of the first stage of the Tour de France' would cover what I was doing without going into too much detail for non cyclists. The amount of time I had to spend explaining that 'no, it's not the TdeF, it's the ROUTE! No, the winner doesn't choose which stages he rides' was unbelievable. And that was before we got to the 120mile distance.


----------



## monnet (6 Oct 2008)

A work favourite is saying my commute is 8 miles each way (it'd be 3 direct). As I'm newish to the area plenty of people try to take me under their wing and explain that from where I live there is a much quicker way. Trying to point out that I go the longer way because I enjoy it and the countryside is nicer and, what's more, I often extend the ride even more in the evenings only increases the bafflement on their faces.


----------



## trio25 (7 Oct 2008)

When I cycled out to watch the tour of britain pass through southport I was sat eating chips and a lady asked me if I was part of the race???


----------



## Notsoblue (7 Oct 2008)

Well the main thing that irks me is that they insist on referring to my lycra as spandex....


----------



## Mr Phoebus (7 Oct 2008)

I've had one woman spot my 'tri-bars' and ask: "Do you rest your chin on them?"
I just quipped: "If I was Bruce Forsyth, I suppose I would!"

Another woman thought the 'tri-bars' were a mounting for a child seat.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2008)

We were on a 50 miler a while back through the Kent countryside, about half way through we hit a pub for food and drinkies.
Chap sitting at the bar asked where were we going, we said on to Paddock Wood via a certain route. He look very puzzled and asked why are we going that way when we could go a different way which would take half the time.
He couldn't grasp the fact that we were on a ride and not just wanting to get somwhere fast.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (7 Oct 2008)

ianrauk said:


> We were on a 50 miler a while back through the Kent countryside, about half way through we hit a pub for food and drinkies.
> Chap sitting at the bar asked where were we going, we said on to Paddock Wood via a certain route. He look very puzzled and asked why are we going that way when we could go a different way which would take half the time.
> He couldn't grasp the fact that we were on a ride and not just wanting to get somwhere fast.



I've had that on a number of occasions.
Each time I reply: "If I wanted to save petrol, I'd do that. But I don't drink petrol, mainly I drink tea."


----------



## ColinJ (7 Oct 2008)

simoncc said:


> A twist to this topic. A couple of years ago I started cycling to a new place of work in suburban Manchester and noticed the huge amount of work-related car parking moans that other people made. One day I had to take the car to work and easily found a parking space about a quarter of a mile from the building. I told my colleagues where these easily available spaces were and they just looked at me as if I was some kind of idiot.


When I worked in Burnley, people got to work early just to grab the spaces at the 'right end' of the company car park. There were plenty of spaces, but if you didn't get there in time, you might have a 200 metre walk to the office block !!

A few years back I was doing some contract work at a company based in a converted textile mill. The car park was right outside the building. There was a lift inside the door. I strolled into the car park just as some of the guy's from the department I was working in drove up. We walked in together and I headed for the stairs. "NO - HANG ON, THE LIFT IS HERE!" shouted one. I smiled and replied "It's okay, I'll take the stairs". My work mates stared in amazement at my foolhardiness. As the lift doors closed behind them, I got moving. Having sprinted up 4 double flights of stairs to the top floor of the mill, I walked over to the reception desk and was signing the visitor's book when the lift doors opened. The sight of me there stopped a conversation dead in its tracks and someone blurted out "HOW THE F**K DID YOU DO THAT!"

Last year, I made a special trip to visit my elderly mother in Coventry, fulfilling a long-held ambition of cycling down from Hebden Bridge through the Peak District. I was taking the panniers off my bike when my mother's carer walked in. "Oh, hi Colin, have you just ridden up from the station?" "No, I've cycled from home." "Er, what... your home in _Yorkshire_?" "That's right" "HOW - I GET TIRED JUST DOING A SHOPPING TRIP TO SAINSBURYS, AND I DRIVE THERE!!!"

Most people these days don't have a clue what it is like to be fit. Here's a charming little conversation I had at the entrance to Hardcastle Crags:

*Man in car, anxiously:* "So, the only car park is here, and the visitor centre is a mile _that way_...?"

*Me astride mountain bike, cheerfully:* "Yes, there is a lovely walk to it through the woods, down by the river, just take that footpath."

*Man in car, angrily:* "Yeah, right, and just how am I bloody well supposed to get my kids there and back - he's 10 years old and she is only 8!"

Doomed, they're all doomed, I tell you...


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (7 Oct 2008)

ColinJ said:


> *Man in car, angrily:* "Yeah, right, and just how am I bloody well supposed to get my kids there and back - he's 10 years old and she is only 8!"
> 
> Doomed, they're all doomed, I tell you...


Give it a few generations, and evolution will have sorted out a whole new species of humans: _homo nofarkinwayamigonnawalksis_, which will be perfectly adapted for car use but then they'll die out 'cos there won't be any oil left and so they won't be able to get to the shops.


----------



## J4CKO (8 Oct 2008)

Like at the gym I used to go to, see them cruising round looking for a space near the door before running several miles round the track inside !


----------



## bazzadigz C+ (8 Oct 2008)

slightly off topic,

we've just had our bins removed and replaced with big recycling bins over the otherside of the office, now despite this being less than 5meters away everyone wants to make a complaint as they now have to walk to them! 

now i said if I can cycle 18miles a day on a bike then surely 5meters isnt going to be too bad! but no! apparaently I choose to cycle that distance so its acceptable!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (8 Oct 2008)

bazzadigz C+ said:


> slightly off topic,
> 
> we've just had our bins removed and replaced with big recycling bins over the otherside of the office, now despite this being less than 5meters away everyone wants to make a complaint as they now have to walk to them!
> 
> now i said if I can cycle 18miles a day on a bike then surely 5meters isnt going to be too bad! but no! apparaently I choose to cycle that distance so its acceptable!


.. and then everyone will blame the govmint for the "obesity epidemic"!!

We've got one at work: lives around 1.5 miles from the office by car, < 1 mile on foot / by bike. He drives, stops at the supermarket on the way in to get triple pack sandwich, crisps, coke, cakes / chocolate (don't know if he eats breakfast at home) which are all gone within 5 minutes of him arriving at work. He then moans about the traffic ("all these lazy b*gg**s driving to work" - no hint of irony!!  and the price of fuel, and pays a fiver a time to go on the treadmill at a gym ~ 400m from his house once a week!!


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2008)

Lazy-Commuter said:


> .. and then everyone will blame the govmint for the "obesity epidemic"!!
> 
> We've got one at work: lives around 1.5 miles from the office by car, < 1 mile on foot / by bike. He drives, stops at the supermarket on the way in to get triple pack sandwich, crisps, coke, cakes / chocolate (don't know if he eats breakfast at home) which are all gone within 5 minutes of him arriving at work. He then moans about the traffic ("all these lazy b*gg**s driving to work" - no hint of irony!!  and the price of fuel, and pays a fiver a time to go on the treadmill at a gym ~ 400m from his house once a week!!



A bit OT. Quite a few years back we were called in to do an investigation of traffic problems at a business park in Dublin, it would regularly take 30-45 minutes to get out of their car park onto the busy Clonskeagh Road, at that's a standstill too and sometimes it could be worse . We got one respondant to a survey we carried out who lived under a mile from their office and had no real reason to drive but they did.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (8 Oct 2008)

HLaB said:


> A bit OT. Quite a few years back we were called in to do an investigation of traffic problems at a business park in Dublin, it would regularly take 30-45 minutes to get out of their car park onto the busy Clonskeagh Road, at that's a standstill too and sometimes it could be worse . We got one respondant to a survey we carried out who lived under a mile from their office and had no real reason to drive but they did.


.. not sure if my colleague has family in Dublin, sounds like he does!!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2008)

J4CKO said:


> Like at the gym I used to go to, see them cruising round looking for a space near the door before running several miles round the track inside !


Check this out !


----------



## jay clock (8 Oct 2008)

one of my faves was on tour. We had done 70+ hilly miles in Spain and asked the way to the final town - about 10 miles away. A teenage boy said we could not get there by bike as it was too far!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Oct 2008)

J4CKO said:


> Like at the gym I used to go to, see them cruising round looking for a space near the door before running several miles round the track inside !



One of the night drivers where I work used to be a big gym freak. He would bring his trailer into our yard, drop it and drive the half a mile to the gym in his ENORMOUS! 520 horsepower tractor unit. I never could understand why he didn't walk there.


----------



## snapper_37 (8 Oct 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> One of the night drivers where I work used to be a big gym freak. He would bring his trailer into our yard, drop it



Did he carry it then???


----------



## Downward (8 Oct 2008)

Generally the Gym freaks are too intrested in Image - They can't get to the Gym all hot and Sweaty and can't arrive home that way either - Imagine the shame !
I go past the Gym and the Carpark is full with 20 cars minimum and I reckon that's how many people can actually fit in the industrial unit !


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Oct 2008)

snapper_37 said:


> Did he carry it then???



Sorry, truck driver jargon. "Unhitch the trailer from the back of his tractor unit", is what I should have said.


----------



## snapper_37 (8 Oct 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Sorry, truck driver jargon. "Unhitch the trailer from the back of his tractor unit", is what I should have said.



And there's me thinking the gym freak had the trailer up on his shoulders and all sorts


----------



## J4CKO (8 Oct 2008)

My boss's comment when I suggested I would be cycling in "What, the state of you" suggesting I was perhaps less than ideal weight and condition, now I am not skinny but I am a good shape, just with a bit of spare flesh, not a million miles from his physique, I took it in good humour but it was the final bit of motivation and I have been riding the 14 mile round trip for a few months now, funny as he is getting more rotund and I am getting a bit slimmer.

Or the overweight preson, very large who says cycling is too dangerous and that I will get killed, maybe but I dont have a a few days off sick every few weeks for mysterious illnesses, probably related to a terrible diet and sedantary lifestyle ?


----------



## BentMikey (8 Oct 2008)

snapper_37 said:


> And there's me thinking the gym freak had the trailer up on his shoulders and all sorts



LOL, and that's the second miss tonight.


----------



## hackbike 6 (8 Oct 2008)

My workmates don't really say anything funny but just unoriginal although many have commented on the new lion type shirt I bought back from Hong Kong and which I wear most of the time when cycling.

Ditched my previous "lucky" shirt although with the lion shirt I did fall off on the corner of Southwark Bridge the first day I used it,I thought sod it im fed up with being superstitious.


----------



## HLaB (1 Jan 2009)

I got "why are you cleaning the bike, it'll only get dirty again tomorrow" sheesh


----------



## MacB (2 Jan 2009)

Enjoyed reading these, in my short time bike/train commuting I've had:-

driving would be easier
rather you than me
don't you feel a pratt
you could buy a car for that
why don't you get an electric bike?

on stating my intent to ditch the train bit and do 18miles each way

one guy almost chewing the carpet laughing, no comment, he was unable to speak
you'll have to turn around as soon as you reach the office
in one day?

from actual cyclists I've had really encouraging feedback, advice covering nutrition, bikes, gear, routes and never one saying 18miles is too much.


----------



## mickle (2 Jan 2009)

Stock response to 'You could buy a car for that!' Which is heard on a regular basis in bike shops.

Look 'em right in the eye and say,

'Yes, you could buy a car for that'.


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Jan 2009)

gbb said:


> Two simple words often come up when you tell them how much your bike is...
> 
> HOW MUCH !!!!!!!!


I have these conversions.
You paid how much for your bike !!!
I replied £460 the bike the lights and the helmet

Another conversion how did you get to work ? 
I said on my bike.
Where do you live I said blah blah
That must of took you ages 
I said about 50 mins

how far is it I said about 9 to 10 miles 
Oh I couldn't do 2 miles let alone 10
then they ask you have a van don't you I said yes they look @ me why cycle to work
I reply because i am not lazy 
and I like looking @ the countryside


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2009)

Don't start me on how much my bikes are...... 

How fast.... yeh...I'm faster than any other transport.....

Dangerous....Well..not really, but the last two weeks I've re-evaluated..... If you are a POB, then you are dead in the water.......experienced, then you have a chance.....


----------



## HLaB (2 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> Stock response to 'You could buy a car for that!' Which is heard on a regular basis in bike shops.
> 
> Look 'em right in the eye and say,
> 
> 'Yes, you could buy a car for that'.



I was outside a lbs before Christmas and two blokes came by, one said to the other, "do see that you could by a car for that !". I can't remember the price, it was a dear bike but not that dear for a Pinarello.


----------



## hackbike 666 (2 Jan 2009)

More comments about my shirt.It really is getting boring.


----------



## SCSimlett (3 Jan 2009)

*Non cyclists sometimes dont say the right thing*

I like to leave the tub of Udder balm on my desk, but people cant bring themselves to ask me why I use it. My commute into work is 25 miles and the chaffing is murder, I need the stuff, so I am glad they dont ask.

I was knocked off my bike one evening a year ago, and was squashed a bit between two cars. It was exciting and I couldnt wait to tell my story the next morning. I could tell the non cyclists as they asked if I was OK, was I bruised, whats this road rash I was so proud of and did it itch etc etc. A cyling friend looked concerned and asked me if my bike was damaged, he has his priorities right, bravo. For the record it was fine, just some minor paintwork scratches.


----------



## palinurus (3 Jan 2009)

SCSimlett said:


> My commute into work is 25 miles



They must think you're truly insane. Even I think that's a fair way.


----------



## rnscotch (3 Jan 2009)

palinurus said:


> They must think you're truly insane. Even I think that's a fair way.



Really... my commute is 15.5 miles and recently i have been look for way to extend it so far i have managed to add another 5 miles.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (3 Jan 2009)

palinurus said:


> They must think you're truly insane. Even I think that's a fair way.



It's ok once you get into it, and get fit enough to start enjoying it. My first commute was between Wolverhampton and Crudgington on the other side of Telford and that was around 23 miles. I thought that would be plenty, but I had a number of ways to add maybe ten or twelve miles onto it.
It's all been downhill from there, mind ... my commutes gradually got shorter and shorter until now, when I work 75 miles from home and rarely ride a bike at all.


----------



## thomas (3 Jan 2009)

SCSimlett said:


> I like to leave the tub of Udder balm on my desk, but people cant bring themselves to ask me why I use it. My commute into work is 25 miles and the chaffing is murder, I need the stuff, so I am glad they dont ask.



How long does it take? When I was working somewhere it would be 15 miles but it went up some really steep hills (could hit over 40mph down them) so these made the route take longer. If the route was 20 miles but flat i may have possibly done it in the same amount of time - don't know though.


----------



## hackbike 666 (3 Jan 2009)

No thanks.Ten is enough for me.Im usually knackered after playing trains all day and my seven day stints seem to make me prone to colds and illness.Cutting down on the booze this year.


----------

